# Coding a cystectomy & prostatectomy



## fmsawyer (Dec 23, 2009)

When our phys codes a complete cystectomy w/ureteroileal conduit including intestine anastamosis w/bilat pelvic lymphadenectomy including external iliac, hypogastric and obturator ndoes (51595) and also does a retrograde prostatectomy - Is the prostatectomy included or should we be billing a 55840? We have been billing both codes. The description for the 51595 does not mention the prostate but a question came up as to whether this is included. We do not do many of these. Can anyone clarify?

Thanks,
FM Sawyer


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 28, 2009)

That's how I bill it.


----------

